# GT: Game 63 - Clippers @ Suns



## qross1fan

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers 37-25 @ Phoenix Suns 43-19

Where: US Airways Center, Phoenix
When: Wednesday March 15th; 6:00 PM PST, 9:00 PM EST
LA Media: KTLK AM 1150 with Ralph Lawler and Mike Smith
National Media: ESPN With ??? and ???

Projected Starting Units:







vs








Sam Cassell vs  Steve Nash
17.6 Points  19.6 Points 
3.8 Rebounds  4.3 Rebounds
6.5 Assists 10.9 Assists 








VS








Cuttino Mobley vs Raja Bell
16 Points   14.8 Points
4.5 Rebounds   3.4 Rebounds
3.3 Assists 2.5 Assists








VS








Quinton Ross  vs Tim Thomas
5.1 Points  14.4 Points
2.8 Rebounds 4.6 Rebounds
1.4 Assists   1 Assists

MatchUp Of The Day: 







VS








Elton Brand  vs Shawn Marion  
25.5 Points  21.7 Points 
10.1 Rebounds   12.3 Rebounds 
2.8 Assists  1.7 Assists 
2.62 Blocks   1.86 Blocks 








VS








Chris Kaman  vs  Boris Diaw  
11.7 Points   13.2 Points  
9.4 Rebounds   6.9 Rebounds  
1.0 Assists  5.9 Assists 

Q's Key's To The Game:
1) Shut Steve Nash down. Without him, there is no threat which I see.
2) Force Suns to play Clippers style of ball, no up tempo.
3) Get Vladi some shots please.

Q's Prediction: Clippers win 101-93

Q's Quote:
I may be the only one who thinks Clippers can still catch the Suns and with a victory here, Clippers will be 5 games behind Phoenix, which was 7 games back a few days ago. Phoenix plays @ Seattle the night before, so if Seattle is to win, Clippers can be within 4.5 games behind of the Division Leading Suns. Surging Clippers need this game and Vladi needs to shoot more often. I expect this also to be the game that Maggette explodes back into the rotation.
*​


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

clips have a great chance to upset the suns at home, BECUZZ they'll be coming off a back to back where they play at seattle the night before. i think ross would be guarding nash for the game. shut him down, and clips'll will shut their offense down


----------



## Weasel

Should be a very interesting game. The Clippers need to focus on Nash he is the heart of that Suns team. If Nash isn't playing well then the Suns don't play well. Suns play tonight so hopefully all their starters play alot and are tired for tomarrow.


----------



## squeemu

Also, since the game is on ESPN, I hope the Clippers don't get blown out. I would love for them to win, but we shall see what happens. 

Like has already been said, they need to just keep at it the whole time. No collapses in any quarter, especially the 1st and the 3rd which seem like the quarters the Clippers like to suck in. They need to play full strength the entire game.


----------



## leidout

If Kaman comes to play, expect Boris Diaw to get worked defensively by a true center.


----------



## B_&_B

leidout said:


> If Kaman comes to play, expect Boris Diaw to get worked defensively by a true center.


Hopefully Kaman can match last nights performance. 

Anyone know if the game will be in HD on ESPN?


----------



## RhettO

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Hopefully Kaman can match last nights performance.
> 
> Anyone know if the game will be in HD on ESPN?


I hope so, but the west coast games never seem to be.. for me at least. They're on the ESPNHD channel, but they're definitely not HD. I have Time Warner cable, btw.


----------



## qross1fan

With a Seattle win, Clippers will be 5.5 back and if Clips take care of business, they will be just 4.5 back of the Suns. 2nd seed is not out of reach, C'mon Clips let's do this!


----------



## squeemu

qrich1fan said:


> With a Seattle win, Clippers will be 5.5 back and if Clips take care of business, they will be just 4.5 back of the Suns. 2nd seed is not out of reach, C'mon Clips let's do this!


Of course we need to rely on Seattle to do half of the job. They didn't let us down in the Lakers game, though :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

Well the Suns won tonight but it looks like all the starters logged in some heavy minutes.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Suns have always had the luxury of putting Thomas on Brand and Diaw on Kaman. Now they have no such counter, and will have to pretty much rely on simply outscoring the Clips (like every other Suns game recently). If Diaw gets in foul trouble, it's over. If Suns can't hit their shots, it's over (since they ain't gonna stop anybody right now). I think the Suns'll be revved up and ready to go though. Big game.


----------



## DaFranchise

Clips can win this game. Q ross needs to contain Nash and the game is ours.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

DaFranchise said:


> Clips can win this game. Q ross needs to contain Nash and the game is ours.


No one guy can really contain Nash, especially when they force you to switch so often. Clips would be better served to commit to forcing the Phoenix shooters to put the ball on the floor and not let Diaw punish smaller guys in the post after switches. Nash is going to get his switches.


----------



## Free Arsenal

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> No one guy can really contain Nash, especially when they force you to switch so often. Clips would be better served to commit to forcing the Phoenix shooters to put the ball on the floor and not let Diaw punish smaller guys in the post after switches. Nash is going to get his switches.


QRoss moves his legs quite fast, don't count him out.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Free Arsenal said:


> QRoss moves his legs quite fast, don't count him out.


I know, I watch the guy play.  But still, I've seen a lot of good defenders try to guard Nash and then end up being abused by Diaw or Marion on the inside because the Suns are one of the best teams in the NBA at creating switches and therefore mismatches.


----------



## qross1fan

C'mon, win Clips


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

we have beat them already this season why cant we do it again 


if we play like we are capable of we should win this and prove once again we can hang 

with the "big boys" 

MAN they need to stop Steve Nash or contain him or something

THEY RUN THE SAME PLAY FOR HIM ALLLLLLLLL GAME 

pick n roll thats it, and if they double Nash, he just dishes it out to an open man or someone 

who cuts...if they dont double n they leave him hell just shoot the J and make it, DAMN SAME

PLAY EVERY TIME DOWN!!!!! CLIPS BETTER STOP IT!!!

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

i think they should stick Q.Ross on Steve Nash 

and if we can contain Diaw like we did when we played them at Staples i say we win 

CMON CLIPS!!! its in ESPN!!!!!


CMON!!!!


:clap:


----------



## qross1fan

Statistics updated


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

another thing...we need to contain their damn 3 pt shooting


!!!!!! 


ive seen em, and they like to shoot the 3 ALOT 


:curse: 

we better play hard


----------



## universal!

Clippers defense will be key. Suns move the ball well (Nash and Diaw) and shoot well. Clippers have shown over the season that they can't defend pick and rolls, and are often slow rotating over on defense. Q Ross and Livingston should play more on D. Maybe even Livingston on Marion?


----------



## Starbury03

Mobley and Sam have to hit there shots to keep up with their scoring. Also when Kaman is in their throw him the damm ball so he can score. And please, please keep Cuttino out of the damm post.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Nash, Bell, Jones, Marion, and Thomas


----------



## Weasel

Ball goes out on the tip, Suns control to start.

Bell gets a jumper.

Ross misses a jumper.

Brand is getting double teamed.

Cassell misses but Ross gets it back.

Mobley misses.


----------



## Weasel

Marion hits a 3.

Kaman misses the hook shot.

Nash hits a 3.

.............


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses.

Marion scores on the layup.

Guess the Clippers don't want to play tonight, 0-10. Timeout taken as Dunleavy is pissed.


----------



## M-Blade

Wow... what an awful start. Clips need to pick it up immediately or this game could be over very quickly.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yeah, if they dont score two hoops in a row, right now its over

what are the Suns shooting 100%?
hahahah




:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Ross finally scores for the Clippers.

Diaw hits a jumper.

Brand hits the jumper from Cassell.

Marion makes a jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Brand misses.

Jones misses a 3.

Mobley misses a 3.

Diaw dunks it.


----------



## Weasel

Ross travels, .........

wtf technical?
Nash hits the FT.

Bell scores.

Ross misses a jumper.

Nash doesn't.

Gameover?


----------



## Weasel

Cassell misses.

Jones misses a 3.

Mobley misses a 3.

Ross steals it.

Brand looses.

Nash hits a 3.


----------



## Weasel

Diaw misses.

Mobley posts up and misses.

Jones hits a 3.

Gameover fellows, sorry.


----------



## Weasel

Ross misses but Cassell gets and scores.

Maggette and Radman check in.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

this is quite ****ing pathetic. if the clips plan was to chuck shots and play no defense, then we should have sat piece of **** ross down and started maggette


----------



## Weasel

Bell hits a 3.

Maggette hits a 3.

Nash hits a jumper.

Brand makes a tough powering layup.


----------



## Weasel

Thomas misses a 3.

Cassell makes a jumper and then steals it.

Brand misses barely.

Nash hits a 3.

Maggette and Cassell miss.


----------



## Weasel

Brand scores.

Thomas misses a 3.

Cassell hits a jumper, he hasn't quit.

Thomas to Marion for the easy layup.

Radman for 3!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

jujjajjajaajaj



Steve Nash is shooting 100%


hAHHAHAHAHHAh


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


and damnit, all Sean Marion does is dunk or layup i hope they can make him shoot some damn

shots :curse: :curse: 


guard the damn paint !!!!! 

its not like if they can shoot 60% percent all game, then again if they keep laying it up 

or dunking you never know

 

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel

End of 1st:

Clippers 22
Suns 36

Clippers offense finally cliched at the end of the quarter but where is the defense? At least try. I am guessing Kaman won't be back in for a while as he can't keep up with the pace and got burned. Might be smart to play Singleton as center to counter Diaw.


----------



## Free Arsenal

We'll win, don't worry.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"if the clips plan was to chuck shots and play no defense, then we should have sat piece of **** ross down and started maggette"




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 



ah so very ****ing true



:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

should we be happy that we're only down 14 after the 1st quarter? they played so bad we should not be looking for any positives out of that. mobley sucked dick, played no d, and chucked up shots like mad. terrible effort to pound the ball inside to our bigs.

cassell, ross and mobley cannot start a shootout with the suns team, otherwise we're gonna get burned. ross starting a shootout? wtf is he thinking


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

5-8 from 3pt for the SUNS

didnt i damn say to stop the damn 3 


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 




and the SUns shoot it at will 

DAMNIT


----------



## qross1fan

No way will Phoenix continue shooting 60%, hell I doubt they shoot 50% the rest of the way. Vladi: 1/1 so far, get him the ball damnit.

Why is Corey shoting jumpers in a pretty critical game? Give Vladi those damn shots.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette going to the line, that is what he needs to do instead of chucking up treys. 

Hits both and cuts it to a 12 point game, luckily.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Phoenix goes on a streak at some point in the game, I don't think we're out yet, not even close, Phoenix can go on huge scoring droughts if we lock them down.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette misses a 3.

Someone on Suns throws it away.

Maggette drives and gets fouled.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Thomas hits a 3.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

ha

that the Suns dont stop shooting the damn 3 is ****ing annoying


----------



## qross1fan

Damn Kaman can't hit a shot to save his life, he had like 4 offensive rebounds on those possession alone. 

Give Vladi more shots to counter any Phoenix trey.

Kaman hits both 26-39


----------



## Weasel

Radman misses a 3, Kaman gets it and misses 2-3 times but keeps on getting it back and finally gets fouled.

Kaman makes both FT's.

House makes a jumper.

Maggette throws it away.

House misses a 3.


----------



## qross1fan

Anytime soon will Phoenix stop making shots. 

What is Corey thinking? He's pissing me off lately.

Phoenix misses and guess who, Corey misses :curse:. Barbosa misses at least.

Maggs drives, misses, Mobley misses, Maggs draws a foul.

Corey, do NOTHING but get to the damn line.


----------



## Free Arsenal

We'll win if we play D.


----------



## qross1fan

Corey hits both and it's a 13 point Phoenix lead. 

Clips need to hit close shots and Corey needs to continue to get to the line.


----------



## Free Arsenal

And slow down the damn game!!!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette misses, Mobley gets it and misses, Maggette gets it and gets fouled.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Barbosa mises a 3.

Mobley hits a 3.


----------



## qross1fan

Another miss . . . let's see what happens.

Cuttino hits a loong duece 30-41


----------



## qross1fan

Phoenix misses again like they always do, House steals it and gets away with a back court, Thomas misses.

See Phoenix is missing.

Vladi drives and scores! 32-41

Time Out Phoenix


----------



## Weasel

House misses a 3 but steals it back.

Thomas misses a 3.

Radman with a nice move and layup!

Clippers coming back and only down 9 now. Timeout taken by the Suns.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Don't worry, we'll win this game. :clap:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

2nd quarter, clisp are 1-8 FG, YET WE ARE DOWN 9??? phx is obviously getting outhustled in the paint. DO UR DAMAGE INSIDE.

i think we are shooting like 20%, but the hustle is there, and we're working our way back. get this clippers


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> Don't worry, we'll win this game. :clap:


 We will if Corey gets his head straight and stops chucking up shots. At this point, I'd rather have Q back, at least he made some shots.

Corey needs to get to the line and get people into foul trouble and nothing else!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Phoenix has also started to miss more shots, they are falling towards 50%


----------



## Weasel

Diaw misses but Thomas gets it and scores.

Livingston drives and scores nicely.

Thomas with a nice dunk.

Radman for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

See, Phoenix is missing, but getting 2nd chance points.

Shaun with a sweet move, do that more often man.

Thomas with a nice jam. 34-45

Vladi hits a threeeee 37-45


----------



## qross1fan

Now they are missing shots, but their getting fouled or 2nd chance points. 

Diaw counters with an old fashioned 3 point play. 37-48.

Offensive foul? on Corey :sigh:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Blah lol. :banana:


----------



## Weasel

Diaw posts up Livingston, scores, and gets fouled.

Diaw completes the 3 point play.

Diaw flops and refs give him the call, moving screen my ***

Thomas with another dunk and he gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan

Take Kaman out of there, he can't guard Tim Thomas! This is when Dun needs to play Singleton.

37-50, Thomas luckily misses.


----------



## Weasel

Thomas misses the FT.

Radman misses a 3 in and out and in and out.

Mobley steals it.

Maggette drives, gets fouled, and scores.


----------



## qross1fan

Vladi's 3 goes in n out. Shoot more Vladi! Vladi forces the turnover and Corey gets an and one! 39-50

Why can't Corey just slash and drive instead of chuck up stupid shots?


----------



## Weasel

Maggette misses the FT.

Diaw posts up and scores on Livy again.

Timeout taken.


----------



## qross1fan

Corey misses his FT, damn. Play half court and punish the Suns front line damnit.

Diaw scores, 39-52. 

Brand forces a foul on Thomas, time out on the floor. 5:38 left in the half and Clippers down 13.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets 1/2 from the line . . . . Raja hits a three though.

40-55


----------



## qross1fan

and Clippers turn it over :curse:

C'mon, get this lead into single digits by the half.


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Bell hits a 3.

Livingston throws it away.

Nash misses a 3.

Maggette gets called for the offensive foul.


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive foul on Maggette? Are you crapping me? *HORRIBLE* Call.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand nice boxing out, keping Marion off the glass.

Maggs gets to the line and hits both 42-55. 

As long as Clips get it into single digits by the half, I'll be happy.


----------



## Weasel

Diaw misses, good d by Radman.

Maggette drives and gets fouled.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Bell misses in and out.

Brand hits the jumper.

Someone hits a 3, annoucers suck.

Radman misses a 3 in and out.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand cuts it to 11 just to have the Suns hit another 3 and make it 14.

Brand gets knocked down and no call? LMFAO, now a foul on Brand? What are the refs smoking? I'd make a fortune selling it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the SUns are only winning cuz they have made 8 ****ing 3s


8-14 from the 3pt 


thats all their ****ing doing and we cant ****ing stop it....

on a positive note...im liking giving it to Corey on the fast break...he is atleast getting 

some FT's as long as he doesnt shoot it....


----------



## qross1fan

A call for the Clippers? What a miracle

Time Out on the floor . . 2:22 left in the half.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

3s..........


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel

qrich1fan said:


> A call for the Clippers? What a miracle



I was suprising as well.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

the most annoying thing is that they are making em when we get within 11 or 13 

and they just increase the lead like nothing 


we should use them ****ing wanting to shoot 3s every trip down 

to our advantage but how.....


damnIT

atleast hte Pick n Roll hasnt killed us that much...but...the 3 is now....they run the same

play we run with Shawn n Vlade

AND EVERYONE SEEMS TO SHOOT 3s on their team

hahahahahhaha


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

Weasel said:


> I was suprising as well.



they better not rely in getting any calls and they better start ****ing playing


they should know no ones gonna be on their side


----------



## Free Arsenal

Go suns!

Lol, I knew we'd win, but not by this much.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits both his FT's. 46-62


----------



## qross1fan

Curse them! haha


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes both FT's.

Diaw scores on the easy layup.

Brand scores on the tough jumper.

Bell scores and "gets fouled".s


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hey, the Clippers are a very good team. Just not as good as our team. :angel:


----------



## qross1fan

Brand gets the role. 48-64

What another *BULL:curse:* call lmao.

A fetus can see better then these refs.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat for three 50-67

Marion answers 50-70


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> Cat for three 50-67
> 
> Marion answers 50-70


 :clap:


----------



## qross1fan

No foul on that? :curse: these refs. A mutha:curse:in fetus can see better then they can.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for 3!

Marion for 3.

ahahah Brand is getting bumped and pushed and he is getting no love.


----------



## qross1fan

Wow Brand got a call? The :curse:in worlds over.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits 1/2, Shaun's in for Sam.

51-70. Horrible officiating all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hey, don't be blaming refs.


----------



## qross1fan

Vladi baby, hit a three in they faces.

I'm surprised they didn't call a foul right there, or even goal tending.

Talk about *Horrible* officiating.


----------



## Weasel

Half:

Clippers 54 
Suns 73

Blah!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Phoenix scored 73 points at the half... what is up with that?

Man, I am disgusted at our defense.


----------



## qross1fan

I'm not one to complain about officials but these dumb:curse: need to get their eyes checked.


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> I'm not one to complain about officials but these dumb:curse: need to get their eyes checked.


Hey, I don't care if we lose, I'm not the one being paid millions.

But man, we're getting our asses handed to us.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

defense is atrocious. we just cant keep up with them. nothing else to say


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hahaha 73 points in the half....


:curse: :curse: :curse: 

10-17 17 ****ING 3s !!!! **** 

imagine we wouldnt have made the 3s we have, wed be down by like 50 hahahah

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

yea, we cant stop them, and they dont miss it seems like ever, i think its more them 

than our lack of defense....i dont think their was a stretch were they missed 2 FG's in a row....


HAHAHHA

     

DAMNIT

i dont think ima watch the 2nd half, ima just get mad 

73 points ....geesh

if we can somehow keep on incorporating Corey on the fast break...and Vlade and his 3s...

but its all useless if we cant stop them which we cant so ....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

and by the way...

CAN WE MAKE SOME DAMN SHOTS 


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Chris Kaman 2 points???

Sam 8????


if they dont step it up we dont even deserve to win this ****ing game

]
:curse: :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Time to watch a fierce come back.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley: 2/6 Maggette: 2/6 Kaman: 0/3 Ross: 1-5

vs

Radmanovic: 4/8 and 3/6 behind the arc

and people still seem to wonder why I want Vladi to take more shots. :sigh:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

When you play as fast as the Suns do, the other team will always be in the game. 7 or 8 quick Suns misses (which will happen every game) can easily lead to 10 or so points by the other team, in this case maybe the Clips. Clips just need to make it a 10 point game by the end of the 3rd and they'll have the confidence to make a game out of it (at which point Cassell would worry me, since he always hurts the Suns).


----------



## Free Arsenal

I should play point guard.


----------



## qross1fan

Daniel Ewing/Sam Cassell/James Singleton/Vlad-Rad/Elton Brand should be in the game right now!


----------



## qross1fan

Wow Elton gets another call? Holy ****, what a miracle.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses both but lane violation on Phoenix. Brand missed the first though.


----------



## qross1fan

Bell misses a J.

Sam steps into a duece and hits it 57-73


----------



## qross1fan

No love for Q. Ross what a shock.

No foul for Sam? LMFAO what a joke


----------



## Free Arsenal

We should just give up on this game, for some reason Dunleavy forgot to put Singleton on the active list.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

well, im not gonna waste any time watching this crap. the lakers and wolves game should be a decent one, dont u think?


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman cant catch a pass, no surprise.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman hits a shot 59-86

Cat misses, Brand rebounds and gets another call. Dumbas refs woke up way too late.


----------



## qross1fan

Elton cashes in on one of 2

Maggettes dumbas shoots a three, take his *** out of the game and put in Vladi damnit.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Why is Mags still shooting 3's?


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers getting calls now . . too little too late dumbas refs.


----------



## Free Arsenal

We'll win this game, don't worry man. :banana:


----------



## qross1fan

Cat hits a J

Sam gets knocked down and a foul on :rofl:

62-88

Marion misses, Kaman rebounds, loses it and steals . . . and a bad pass


----------



## qross1fan

Brand is getting rapped and no calls, priceless.

Maggs hits it

64-90

Another no call? :rofl:


----------



## qross1fan

NBA will be getting a bunch of emails complainig about these dumb refs.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I think we're letting phoenix win for some reason.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Apparently the Suns fans decided we're not worth watching, there is no one on their board. :dead:


----------



## Amareca

Suns 12 fouls, Clippers 11 fouls and the Suns play a lot less physical, keep crying this is not the refs fault. The Suns are hot and the Clips can't do anything about it.


----------



## qross1fan

:rofl: a foul on Vladi but those same fouls never called on the other end :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## qross1fan

Amareca said:


> Suns 12 fouls, Clippers 11 fouls and the Suns play a lot less physical, keep crying this is not the refs fault. The Suns are hot and the Clips can't do anything about it.


 Appereantly your not watching the game or you have the same eye vision as them, which is the same as a fetus.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Amareca said:


> Suns 12 fouls, Clippers 11 fouls and the Suns play a lot less physical, keep crying this is not the refs fault. The Suns are hot and the Clips can't do anything about it.


No, that's not it, Suns are just the better team...


----------



## qross1fan

Wow I'm surprised they didn't call Elton on that tiny touch :rofl:


----------



## qross1fan

:rofl: @ refs trying to make it up when they already gave the game up :rofl:


----------



## qross1fan

Hit ur FT's Cat, you won't get any more calls from these whack refs.


----------



## qross1fan

:rofl: @ refs seriously trying to make it seem like they weren't favoring one team by calling fouls after deciding the game :rofl:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

this gave was over in the first 5 minutes of the game


----------



## Free Arsenal

I should just be a Suns fan... :angel:


----------



## qross1fan

Nice Mobley, surprised that wasn't a travel


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

its funny i was in the restroom and when i came out and put it on the game


they were down by 31 


ahahhahaha


----------



## qross1fan

Corey misses a jam, take him out.

Time Out on the floor.

:rofl: got to love the refs.


----------



## Amareca

edit
Suns 14 fouls, Clips 12 fouls. Clips 23 FTs, Suns 6 FTs just shut up your team simply got spanked tonight, it happens, especially against better teams.

This game was over after the first quarter basically.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

if their is any consolation is that they have been beating everybody


hahaha


they never lose 

HAHAHAH!!!


someone has to know how to stop their stupid pick n roll game n just shoot 3s


but whoo.....

15-25 from 3

hjahahaha thats ridiculous cmon now ...!!!! **** **** ****

we have made 4 3s hahahaah

12 LESS hahahahha!!!

can you smell....DIFFERENCE

stupid *** 3s i hate the Suns 

how the **** is it that we beat them at Home early in the season???

what the **** was our formula....


----------



## Free Arsenal

It's not the Refs fault we're losing this game.

we have 17-23 free throws.

Suns only have 5-6 free throws... the difference is... Suns are 39 of 64 including 15-25 three pointers.

We're 24 of 70 with only 4-14 threes.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Amareca said:


> qrich you are an idiot.
> 
> Suns 14 fouls, Clips 12 fouls. Clips 23 FTs, Suns 6 FTs just shut up your team simply got spanked tonight, it happens, especially against better teams.


And you're an *******, how about that?


----------



## qross1fan

Amareca said:


> qrich you are an idiot.
> 
> Suns 14 fouls, Clips 12 fouls. Clips 23 FTs, Suns 6 FTs just shut up your team simply got spanked tonight, it happens, especially against better teams.
> 
> This game was over after the first quarter basically.



edit

Most of these fouls were in the third when the refs wanted to make it seem. You and the refs both have the eye vision of a 2 week old fetus.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"Suns 14 fouls, Clips 12 fouls. Clips 23 FTs, Suns 6 FTs just shut up your team simply got spanked tonight, it happens, especially against better teams."


hahaha to argue for him, obviously not going to take your side


Qrich diiiid say that the majority of those fouls we got our way where after we were down 30 

hahaha when they were meaningless ...who was getting them early on ????

THATS RIGHT so go the **** back to the Suns forum and get off your nuts 

hahaha 

and yeah we are getting spanked eh, i hope the Suns lose in the first round or get swept 

hopefully their stupid *** shooting nothing but 3s is gonna backfire sooner than later


:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

This play proved my point, refs trying to make it seem like they called it fair when they already decided the game. Damn idiots need to get glasses :rofl:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

"You and the refs both have the eye vision of a 2 week old fetus.""


hahahahaha 


you tell em QRICH!


hahah


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


we can be losing by 100 points, i wont EVER like the Suns over the Clipppers


**** THE SUNS


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> no *YOU* are the idiot.
> 
> Most of these fouls were in the third when the refs wanted to make it seem. You and the refs both have the eye vision of a 2 week old fetus.


Amareca is not worth it, he's just like Nugzfan, only talks trash when his team wins.

But still, looking at the stat line, Suns are killing on us just by threes..


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> Amareca is not worth it, he's just like Nugzfan, only talks trash when his team wins.
> 
> But still, looking at the stat line, Suns are killing on us just by threes..


 Amareca thinks Amare can touch Elton Brand. Quite frankly, that proves his basketball knowledge.

Vladi said, "Get out of here *****, we don't play that bull**** ball over in Europe"


----------



## M-Blade

Referee favoritism or not the fact of the matter is that the Suns are a much better team right now than we are... though I wouldn't say it would be impossible for us to beat the Suns in a playoff series.

The Clips just need to remain focus so they don't blow what should be an easy W on Friday against Philadelphia.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Anyway, in either case, look on the bright side, at least this type of game doesn't happen too often for us now a days, this is one set back that happens maybe once or twice a season.

I remember the last 4 years when these kind of things were so common.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hey, our defense is improving, we held phoenix under 30 points in the 3rd! :clap:


----------



## Amareca

qrich1fan said:


> Amareca thinks Amare can touch Elton Brand. Quite frankly, that proves his basketball knowledge.
> 
> Vladi said, "Get out of here *****, we don't play that bull**** ball over in Europe"


Brand can't even touch Shawn Marion, period.


----------



## qross1fan

Time for Ewing/Singleton/Korolev/N'Dong and McCarty


----------



## qross1fan

Amareca said:


> Brand can't even touch Shawn Marion, period.


 You think someone who can't do **** but run n dunk is better then a real PF. Enough said, that proves your bball knowledge. Amare & Wilcox & Swift. All they can do is run n dunk. So sad.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette hit a shot, what a miracle.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Amareca said:


> Brand can't even touch Shawn Marion, period.


Guess what... Amare is in street clothes!!! OH crapzors! OMG... oh ****!


----------



## Free Arsenal

The Phoenix system is what killed us.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman making shots, cool.


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan said:


> Kaman making shots, cool.


 now Sam is.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Haha, yeah, like it matters.


----------



## qross1fan

:rofl: refs put on their fetus glasses yet again, what a surprise.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Eh, I don't really care. I think this is a good loss though, since it will really force the Clippers to show what they are made of the last 19 games.


----------



## qross1fan

Funny Stat:

Amare's career high average for rebounds per game is .5 less then Brand's career season low :rofl:. Amare's high in blocks is the same as Elton's *ROOKIE* season. And the so called great Amare who can't do **** but dunk on fast breaks has more turnovers then assists, where as Brand NEVER had more turnovers then assists in a season besides his *ROOKIE* season.


----------



## Amareca

qrich1fan said:


> You think someone who can't do **** but run n dunk is better then a real PF. Enough said, that proves your bball knowledge. Amare & Wilcox & Swift. All they can do is run n dunk. So sad.


Thank you this is signature worthy.


----------



## qross1fan

I'd like to see Singleton, Korolev, N;Dong soon.


----------



## Amareca

qrich1fan said:


> Funny Stat:
> 
> Amare's career high average for rebounds per game is .5 less then Brand's career season low :rofl:. Amare's high in blocks is the same as Elton's *ROOKIE* season. And the so called great Amare who can't do **** but dunk on fast breaks has more turnovers then assists, where as Brand NEVER had more turnovers then assists in a season besides his *ROOKIE* season.


How many all-nba teams and playoff games has Brand ? loool


----------



## qross1fan

Amareca said:


> Thank you this is signature worthy.


 Talking about stupid comments from someone who couldn;t back it up:



Amareca said:


> Brand can't even touch Shawn Marion, period.



:rofl: at least I can back my **** up.


----------



## qross1fan

Amareca said:


> How many all-nba teams and playoff games has Brand ? loool


 How many years has Brand played with a Veteran PG? Oh yeah ******* ONE.

BTW, how many years has Amare averaged 20/10? Oh yeah, *NEVER*. Go back to school. 

I Swear man, little kids. :rofl:


----------



## Amareca

qrich1fan said:


> Talking about stupid comments from someone who couldn;t back it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: at least I can back my **** up.


Yup check out career stats and achievements such as allstar-games. Matrix beats Brand easily.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Actually, career and all-star is based on media hype and fans, nothing else.


----------



## Amareca

qrich1fan said:


> How many years has Brand played with a Veteran PG? Oh yeah ******* ONE.
> 
> BTW, how many years has Amare averaged 20/10? Oh yeah, *NEVER*. Go back to school.
> 
> I Swear man, little kids. :rofl:


You are 16... lol


----------



## Free Arsenal

Amareca said:


> You are 16... lol


How old are you?


----------



## Amareca

Free Arsenal said:


> Actually, career and all-star is based on media hype and fans, nothing else.


Um noo Shawn Marion got chosen by the coachs everytime and several times OVER Brand.


----------



## qross1fan

Amareca said:


> Yup check out career stats and achievements such as allstar-games. Matrix beats Brand easily.


 So edit self means to tell me that 18.6 and 10.1 career wise while shooting 47% is better then 20.2 and 10.4 career wise while shooting 50%. :rofl:, go back to your board and self yourself some embarrassment.


----------



## qross1fan

Amareca said:


> You are 16... lol


 I'm 16, yet I know more then you ever will, shows how much u know.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Amareca said:


> Um noo Shawn Marion got chosen by the coachs everytime and several times OVER Brand.


Because his team was winning.


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> Because his team was winning.


 No point in bothering, Amareca is dumber then BallScientest. He thinks he knows stuff, gets it proven wrong and changes the argument. Shows his credibility


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> No point in bothering, Amareca is dumber then BallScientest. He thinks he knows stuff, gets it proven wrong and changes the argument. Shows his credibility


The Suns are a good team, but it's because of Nash, D'Antoni and the Suns System.

Take away the system, and take away Nash, you've got nothing but Amare, and Marion putting up a 29 win season.


----------



## qross1fan

Yaroslav needs more time.


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> The Suns are a good team, but it's because of Nash, D'Antoni and the Suns System.
> 
> Take away the system, and take away Nash, you've got nothing but Amare, and Marion putting up a 29 win season.


 Without Nash, Amare won't be crap. He'd struggle to get 18 points. Same with Marion, Most Sun fans are smoke screened by Nash.


----------



## Amareca

qrich1fan said:


> Without Nash, Amare won't be crap. He'd struggle to get 18 points. Same with Marion, Sun fans are smoke screened by Nash.


bwahahahahaha

Funny how Amare averaged 27/10 after Marbury was traded and Barbosa as a rookie was starting at PG.

You never fail to get a good laugh out of me, keep it up.


----------



## qross1fan

Amareca said:


> bwahahahahaha
> 
> Funny how Amare averaged 27/10 after Marbury was traded and Barbosa as a rookie was starting at PG.
> 
> You never fail to get a good laugh out of me, keep it up.


I'm sorry idiot but 20.6 and 9 isn't 27/10. :rofl: Proved my point dumb kid, you got the eye vision of a 2 week old fetus.


----------



## Amareca

qrich1fan said:


> I'm sorry idiot but 20.6 and 9 isn't 27/10. :rofl: Proved my point dumb kid, you got the eye vision of a 2 week old fetus.


You just owned yourself, maybe you should learn how to read first?


----------



## Weasel

Maybe both of you should quit it, this is your warning.


----------



## qross1fan

Amareca said:


> You just owned yourself, maybe you should learn how to read first?





qrich1fan said:


> No point in bothering, Amareca is dumber then BallScientest. He thinks he knows stuff, gets it proven wrong and changes the argument. Shows his credibility


enough said.


----------



## Amareca

Listen Brand is good, a star like Marion but he is not superstar quality. Amare is. If Amare wasn't injured this season we would be talking about him having surpassed or being about to surpass Garnett and Duncan with the years they are having.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Amareca said:


> Listen Brand is good, a star like Marion but he is not superstar quality. Amare is. If Amare wasn't injured this season we would be talking about him having surpassed or being about to surpass Garnett and Duncan with the years they are having.


how is brand not a superstar?

brand's numbers this year are similar to amare's last year. the only thing that sets brand back is he hasnt performed in the postseason yet, and amare's been excellent. so we have too see how he does in the playoffs


----------



## Amareca

Amare was 1st in points per shot, 1st in points per minute, 1st or 2nd in FG%, 1st in efficiency per minute I think, 1st in freethrows per minute, top 3 in total freethrows, 1st in points in the paint, top 3 in total efficiency, 2nd or 3rd in 40+ games. 
I won't look it up now but I am pretty sure Amare last year had more than twice as many 40+ games as Elton Brand had his entire career.

Superstars definately don't have 0 playoff games after 7 NBA seasons or so.


----------



## qross1fan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> how is brand not a superstar?
> 
> brand's numbers this year are similar to amare's last year. the only thing that sets brand back is he hasnt performed in the postseason yet, and amare's been excellent. so we have too see how he does in the playoffs


Just an heads up: http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3296445&postcount=180

No point in wasting time.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Amareca said:


> Amare was 1st in points per shot, 1st in points per minute, 1st or 2nd in FG%, 1st in efficiency per minute I think, 2nd or 3rd in 40+ games. I won't look it up now but I am pretty sure Amare last year had more than twice as many 40+ games as Elton Brand had his entire career.
> 
> Superstars definately don't have 0 playoff games after 7 NBA seasons or so.


brand's been pretty much a 20-10 player his entire career, with more emphasis on scoring this year. amare..doesnt. so he can run and gun with steve nash, put nash with brand and he can have the same success too. nash is more of a superstar than amare is


----------



## Amareca

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> brand's been pretty much a 20-10 player his entire career, with more emphasis on scoring this year. amare..doesnt. so he can run and gun with steve nash, put nash with brand and he can have the same success too. nash is more of a superstar than amare is


No he isn't. Steve Nash is the MVP but Amare is the best player on the Suns.

And no not everyone could do that with Steve Nash, Amare averaged 27/10 the second half of the season of his 2nd NBA season out of highschool with Barbosa at PG who was a rookie not even being able to speak english.

And so what? Amare is statistically a 20/9 career player over THREE seasons straigh out of highschool that's pretty amazing. Look up KGs career averages after 3 seasons of course they are watered down from their rookie years.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Amareca said:


> No he isn't. Steve Nash is the MVP but Amare is the best player on the Suns.
> 
> And no not everyone could do that with Steve Nash, Amare averaged 27/10 the second half of the season of his 2nd NBA season out of highschool with Barbosa at PG who was a rookie not even being able to speak english.
> 
> And so what? Amare is statistically a 20/9 career player over THREE seasons straigh out of highschool that's pretty amazing. Look up KGs career averages after 3 seasons of course they are watered down from their rookie years.


Are you related to Amare? BEcause really, I'm wondering... what do you get for supporting him like this?


----------



## Amareca

What I get for this? Being able to come back late and say "haha I told you so", because I am right.

Just like how my old signature was born.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Amareca said:


> What I get for this? Being able to come back late and say "haha I told you so", because I am right.
> 
> Just like how my old signature was born.


wat...a...loser...


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hey, come on now, don't smash Amereca's dream of being able to say "I told you so."

:angel:


----------



## M-Blade

Amareca said:


> What I get for this? Being able to come back late and say "haha I told you so", because I am right.
> 
> Just like how my old signature was born.












...couldn't resist.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

M-Blade said:


> ...couldn't resist.


that vid always cheers me up..somewhat. 

it's time to move on with this tragic loss and look ahead against the sixers, who i might add, are without iverson. i expect a LOT more energy, hustle, defense, the goods against a shorthanded team this time. o and the W, by no less than 15 points.


----------



## Weasel

*Come on everyone lets keep this on topic which was about the Suns vs. Clippers.*

Terrible game. I wasn't pleased and didn' watch the 2nd half, which it seems was a good idea. Clippers settled for too many jumpers. I think tonight would have been much better seeing Singleton play rather than Kaman. No offense to Kaman but he couldn't guard any of quick Suns big men.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hahah one quick thing about Amare, why is he so great, cuz he is a good dunker????

Hahahaha when he gets a Jumper going then speak..


about the game..it was horrible....our inability to shoot the 3, and make it or stop them


killed us and im glad i didnt watch the 2nd half either


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Come on now, Amare has one of the nicest jumpers around for a big man. In fact, that comment made me want to look at his 2004-05 stats and compare that to current big man jump shot percentages. Here's a few samples of jump shot %'s, with the second number being the % of jump shot makes that are assisted.

Nowitzki - 50% 58%
Brand - 47% 61%
Garnett - 47% 59%
Stoudemire - 46% 49%
Bosh - 44% 57%
J. O'Neal - 40% 66%
Camby - 37% 85%
Kaman - 37% 53%
Duncan - 35% 48%
Webber - 35% 73%
Gasol - 35% 56%

In the clutch Amare's jump shot FG% went up to 50%. I can't imagine what it would be in the playoffs, where he was nailing everything he shot up. Not liking Amareca is fine, but don't let that force you to say things about Amare that aren't true. 

Back on topic: Singleton killed the Suns with his energy last game, and I was surprised he wasn't brought in earlier.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

DaFranchise said:


> Clips can win this game. Q ross needs to contain Nash and the game is ours.





ShuHanGuanYu said:


> No one guy can really contain Nash, especially when they force you to switch so often. Clips would be better served to commit to forcing the Phoenix shooters to put the ball on the floor and not let Diaw punish smaller guys in the post after switches. Nash is going to get his switches.


Not much you can do when the Suns are hitting everything they throw up, but the Clips didn't do a good enough job of getting up on the shooters. This is what I meant though about Nash and the Suns offense. One guy never really gets the chance to shut Nash down, because the game is so crazy all the time. I'd rather let the Suns try and take me one on one all game rather than let 7 or 8 guys all beat you with outside shot after outside shot. Odd, with most teams you want to make them into jump shooters. Against the Suns, you want them to put the ball on the floor and funnel them into your big man defenders. San Antonio and Detroit both do this so well against the Suns.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

back on topic can anyone also explain why kaman didnt go for the dunk when he was down low?? he had that stretch where he missed like 4 layups/putbacks in a row, but he kept missing them cuz he was just flipping the ball up there. JUST GRAB IT AND DUNK U PANSY. his mind was definitely not where it was supposed to be tonite. back to neanderthal status for him


----------



## universal!

I think before the game, we were talking about having to rotate on defense and guard the 3point line. Obviously the Clippers knew this, so what happened? Was it poor execution or poor game plan? Clips didn't come out with the energy that they needed too, and once a team gets down and swept up in a high paced game, it's pretty much over.

What's with the off topic stuff and the baiting? That's a pretty poor way of supporting your team or player.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*No Big Deal ...*

Although no loss is good nor does it feel good, however .

1) This being a 'winner' thing is new to us

2) We're still relatively young and haven't learned quite how to handle the pressure of the media coverage when you are winning

3) No one should believe this game is reflective of how we would stand up against the Suns in a dire, competitive situation (translation, we want and still have 5th seed so no real pressure was on us --- only to prove to the media and the world that we are serious, but that will come).

4) Finally, I believe we need periodic reminders like this to remind us BEFORE THE PLAYOFFS there is no slacking up, we are invincible and that we still have a lot of work to do, because this is serious business and contenders like the Suns don't let up (for us) anymore. So, another learning opportunity us.

Having said all of that, our guys really looked if they did not come to play, and was there anything funnier than Kaman whirling and derbying out there? But, to his credit, sometimes he looked like he was on a pogo stick going after rebounds.


----------



## LuckyAC

I love you guys  Not only were the refs biased, but they had a conspiracy to skew the box score to make it look like they weren't by giving the Clippers three times as many FTs - all explaining a 30 point loss.


----------



## squeemu

Dang. I looked at the box score for the first time and realized that if everybody on the Clippers shot just a bit better, they could have won. Everybody was having an off night it looked like. If they shot closer to 45 or 48 percent, and made about 5 or 6 more freethrows, it would have been much closer. Oh well.


----------



## jibikao

I was quite shocked to find out last night that Suns won by a blowout. Didn't expect that really. I am on vacation.


----------



## yamaneko

D'antoni could be competitive in this league with a high school JV Team. Before this season, look at the guys on the team. James jones, boris diaw, raja bell. Those guys wouldnt come close to starting on the clippers or many other teams. 

Raja Bell is averaging double his previous career average in points, Assists. Were not even at the end of the season, and this YEAR, he has taken more 3 pointers than in his career combined.

Tim Thomas couldnt get on the court this year until he came to the suns, and now hes starting, and averaging 14 points a game. 

Boris Diaw is averaging TRIPPLE his previous career average in points and assists, AND rebounds. 

Eddie House is averaging a career high in points, while playing almost a career low in minutes. 

James jones, again, more than double his career average. 

Qrichardson, look what he has done after leaving the suns.

Remember joe johnson who was like the 4th option on the suns last year and went to the hawks where he is supposed to be their superstar? Hes averaging only 3 points more as the go to guy. His assists are up, but rebounds down. 3 point shooting down 10%. 

Dunleavvy was outcoached last night, as most are when playing danotni. They had uncontested shot after uncontested shot, layup after layup.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

yamaneko said:


> D'antoni could be competitive in this league with a high school JV Team. Before this season, look at the guys on the team. James jones, boris diaw, raja bell. Those guys wouldnt come close to starting on the clippers or many other teams.
> 
> Raja Bell is averaging double his previous career average in points, Assists. Were not even at the end of the season, and this YEAR, he has taken more 3 pointers than in his career combined.
> 
> Tim Thomas couldnt get on the court this year until he came to the suns, and now hes starting, and averaging 14 points a game.
> 
> Boris Diaw is averaging TRIPPLE his previous career average in points and assists, AND rebounds.
> 
> Eddie House is averaging a career high in points, while playing almost a career low in minutes.
> 
> James jones, again, more than double his career average.
> 
> Qrichardson, look what he has done after leaving the suns.
> 
> Remember joe johnson who was like the 4th option on the suns last year and went to the hawks where he is supposed to be their superstar? Hes averaging only 3 points more as the go to guy. His assists are up, but rebounds down. 3 point shooting down 10%.
> 
> Dunleavvy was outcoached last night, as most are when playing danotni. They had uncontested shot after uncontested shot, layup after layup.


u mean nash, d'antoni and a JV team. dunleavy made some bonehead moves yesterday that he better make in the playoffs


----------



## squeemu

Amareca said:


> What I get for this? Being able to come back late and say "haha I told you so", because I am right.
> 
> Just like how my old signature was born.


Wait...who was it who lost to the Trailblazers? I'm pretty sure it wasn't the Clippers.

Everybody has bad games. The Clippers have defeated Phoenix before, they just had a very bad game. Give them a break.


----------

